# Fashion TV weekend in Israel



## olga13 (Jun 18, 2011)

In March Fashion TV had a weekend at a luxury hotel at Dead sea, Israel with all the Israeli celebrities and models. Check out this video here: 



The Dead sea is attracting a lot of attention this year because it's one of the finalists of the New7Wonders campaign, you can vote here:


----------

